# Stoney's Bubba Kush Harvest



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey folks, taking a little break.

I looked at the trichs this morning and decided to harvest today. The buds all have about a 50-50 cloudy/amber color and it's time.

As you may know, I grow in a 4-Tub, ebb and flow system.

In this crop, I had one Bubba plant in each of the 4 tubs.

So far, I have Tub 1 and about half of Tub 2 harvested and trimmed. I'm too old for this trimming stuff any more. My arms and back are KILLING me.

Oh well, 2.5 tubs to go.

Tub 1 had a wet weight of 600 grams, or 21.5 ounces. I'll post the wet weight of each plant and then the combined wet weight.

Tub 1 was the runt, so I'm hoping the weight on the other tubs will go over 600 grams.


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2009)

good sleeping ahead, lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats on making the final post.

I took half a plant today and will take the rest of it tomorrow (my fingers went numb in the greenhouse :rofl

3 more plants in a week or so.

I love this time of year.

Not just because it is my time, but also because I can feel the excitement in the forum as other know they are close.

Can you feel the lift in the forum too?

Smiles all round 

eace:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2009)

Can you get us a Bud pic?
congrats on the harvest.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome weight stoney!!!!  I dream of those numbers...


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Congrats on making the final post.
> 
> I took half a plant today and will take the rest of it tomorrow (my fingers went numb in the greenhouse :rofl
> 
> ...


Thanks man, yes, I sure do feel the harvest euphoria that hits every year at this time. Mine was a coincidence sort of. I was gifted the clones and just used them when I received them. It turned out that I'm harvesting with all the outside folks this year!

Man, I wish my body was numb. Every year, the trimming gets to me a little more. I'm only about half done and I'm wore out.

Next crop is the center cola one. That should be easier to trim out.

Well, back to work I go!


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> awesome weight stoney!!!! I dream of those numbers...


Thanks 2Dog! That's my wet weight of course. On bud this full of resin, I'm not sure what my percentage will be from wet/cured weight.

On less resinous bud, I get about 1/8th cured from wet.

We'll see what my final wet weight is.

As soon as I have the entire harvest trimmed, I'll snap a pic or two!

A couple of the buds are pretty awesome.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 7, 2009)

Smiles here  Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Died_Evil (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats man. I'm excited stoneybud, not just for your harvest but for your

next grow...I will be watching closely because of the experimental LEDs and methods used.

Looking forward to seeing the harvest pictures!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 7, 2009)

nice weight stoney..... B E A UTIFUL...  and just b4 your birthday too eh... shocks......
enjoy...
LH

EDIT:
you did decide to go ahead and try out the LED's eh... sweet deal..


----------



## 420benny (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats Stoney! I hear ya on the trimming pain. Been doing it myself every night for 5 hours and my body hurts, but it is a good pain. Just knowing it came out good and it will be in jars soon keeps us going. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome Stoney... congrats on the big harvest man, I cant wait for the smoke report


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, Tub 2 is complete and trimmed.

Wet weight 1400 grams, or 50 ounces. Tub 1 had only half the reflective light of the other tubs. As a result, it was under half the harvest weight of tub 2 which had lots of reflective light. The next crop will have full reflective material on all parts of the grow. The difference the reflected light makes is shown below in the weights. Newbies, this is important...

So far:

Tub 1 = 600 grams

Tub 2 = 1400 grams

Total weight so far: 70.6 ounces wet weight

I'm getting there. I gotta take another break....


----------



## umbra (Oct 7, 2009)

darn stoney...I'm jealous


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> darn stoney...I'm jealous


Ha! Yer killin me! Man, I just decided to go ahead and run the lights and pump one more evening. I'll do Tubs 3 and 4 tomorrow.

My back is screaming and I just realized I didn't eat yet today. I'm going to run out and get some chow and then come home and rest this back until tomorrow.

Last year sure didn't seem this hard!

hehe, what a whiner...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 




:48:


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 7, 2009)

The worst part is allways last...trimmin'. But the BEST is yet to come! Can't wait for the smoke report!


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 7, 2009)

Well here's a quick smoke report. I made a ball of hash from the resin that stuck to the fingers of the surgical gloves I wear while harvesting. The resin comes off of them easier than from my own fingers and you can get all of it.

I smoked a piece about the size of a short grain of rice, literally.

The only smoke I have ever had throw me down like that is opiated hash over in Europe. For two hours, I was zoned out like a zombie, from that one tiny piece of hash. I finished it in one large toke and one small one.

The hit tasted like a menthol cool, clean hash taste like only the best of the best hash tastes.

This stuff has a narcotic feeling high that made one of my cats very happy. He laid on me for almost two hours without me even moving. I was mentally in the Stratosphere and physically totally relaxed.

On a 1 to 100 scale of the best smoke I've ever had, this is the 100, and that is not just saying a number.

Of course, it will take a bit more bud to have the same effect as the hash, but it's the same resin. 

I'm impressed. Seriously impressed.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

:ccc: :yay: :banana: :aok: :dancing: :clap: Wowwy Wow Wow Wow....


Congrats stoney!!


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 7, 2009)

okay...um...you rock Stoney!

That good eh? I love smoking what I grew...ALWAYS better than what I used to buy, I only wish to partake in some refreshments like yours one day....

Totally psyched for your LED grow...even told my wife about it


----------



## nvthis (Oct 8, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> On a 1 to 100 scale of the best smoke I've ever had, this is the 100, and that is not just saying a number.
> 
> I'm impressed. Seriously impressed.


 
Awesome Stoney!  Can't wait to see the pics man. Can't wait to hear how Bubba pairs up to AI. Sounds like the BK might eat it up.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> okay...um...you rock Stoney!
> 
> That good eh? I love smoking what I grew...ALWAYS better than what I used to buy, I only wish to partake in some refreshments like yours one day....
> 
> Totally psyched for your LED grow...even told my wife about it


 
I'm psyched for it too man! Yeah, it's that good. The power of the stone on that hash took me by surprise.



			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> Awesome Stoney! Can't wait to see the pics man. Can't wait to hear how Bubba pairs up to AI. Sounds like the BK might eat it up.


 
The Aurora is stoney as hell. Aurora Indica is about an 80 on the same scale. The BK hash stone was about 5 times what Aurora has ever done to me.

Nuff said?

As soon as it's all harvested, I'll take a nice pic of it on the stems and another later after drying and finishing the trimming to just buds for the cure.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 8, 2009)

Nuff said? Almost! The AI is such a cheap buy too. If it can hold it's own on Bubba, it's gotta be worth a go. I dunno Stoney, you might have really talked me into it this time. We'll revisit this soon, eh?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 8, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Nuff said? Almost! The AI is such a cheap buy too. If it can hold it's own on Bubba, it's gotta be worth a go. I dunno Stoney, you might have really talked me into it this time. We'll revisit this soon, eh?


 
AI is a cheap buy... im growin it right now actually... but i think we all want what stoney has... BK.... MMMMMMMM..... it never hurts to try it out.... in which i would say give it a go.... since the pre 98 is a hard find for a cheap price....... in a month i'll let ya know how it turned out nvthis.... if you care lol
LH


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn! I just spent 3 hours on the phone with a tech at AT&T. It took em that long to fix a simple email problem.

Now can I go harvest the rest of my weed?

Please?

heheheheehe


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

Tub 4 is complete. Had to do it to be able to get to Tub 3.

900 grams wet weight.


So far:

In grams:

600 

1400

900

For a running total of: 2900 grams wet.

One tub to go.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 8, 2009)

Stoney, did you have the same clones in size and number in each tub? The yield difference is interesting. I understood the first one with less light but no 2 are close to each other. Your thoughts?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 8, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:

 :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Stoney, did you have the same clones in size and number in each tub? The yield difference is interesting. I understood the first one with less light but no 2 are close to each other. Your thoughts?


Yes, I had one clone in each tub. All were from the same plant and rooted and planted at the same time.

There were other differences also. This crop was a test of methods for the BK. Tubs one and two were both topped. Tub one was topped twice, tub two was topped four times. Tubs 3 and 4 were each topped only once.

I have a fan that sits in the doorway of the room and tub 1 is directly in front of that door. It gets no reflection from that side. Tubs 2, 3 and 4 each get reflection from two walls.

I'm almost done with Tub 3. I had to take a break and give this old back a rest. I'll go in and finish it and then post the combined wet weight of all four tubs.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

stoney make sure to eat...dont want you passing out and having bud sticking to your face..


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

At Last!

Finished!!!!

Tub 3 = 1020 grams

So, I have a total of 3920 grams wet weight.

So, if it's like my other crops at 1/8th wet after curing, then I'll have 17.5 ounces of cured BK.

Not bad!

Pics will have to wait. I have to go eat before I do what 2Dog said!

Thanks 2Dog! I didn't eat a bite yet today! Lots of ice tea all day!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 8, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> At Last!
> 
> Finished!!!!
> 
> ...


 
*your my hero stoney... your the man... ... nice grow.. *
*LH*


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 8, 2009)

Way to go Stoney! :yay:
Next time let me know-I'll help ya trim-lol


Gb


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Lefty and Geezer! Man, I would have loved to have some help trimming, but wouldn't we all? It's a real chore. I did get a ball of "finger hash" about 1/2" in diameter. That's some serious stuff. Tonight, after eating, I smoked a piece that was very small. I'm talking about the size of the head of a pin. It toasted me for an hour and a half! Unreal!

I'll figure out a way to take a pic of all of it tomorrow.

A couple of those colas are sweet.


----------



## umbra (Oct 9, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> stoney make sure to eat...dont want you passing out and having bud sticking to your face..


sounds like you/'ve had some practice


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Oct 9, 2009)

:yay: It's party-time again! Burn away, bro'. Enjoy! :48:


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, so the final wet weight was: 

3,920 grams

or

138.273 ounces

or 

8.64 pounds

Here's a couple of shots of the harvest.

I bunched them up so they would fit in the pic. I have a fan on low blowing through them and the room is dark and air conditioned. After taking the pic, I spaced them out so none are touching.

If you look in the pic of the one cola, you'll see a 3 inch black bic lighter.

The last photo is the aftermath. Now I have to clean.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

wow...stoney u r bud rich!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> sounds like you/'ve had some practice


 
 just that one time......


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 9, 2009)

Whoa  .  Bet it smells great at your place!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 9, 2009)

Stoney, very nice looking.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 12, 2009)

For those who are interested in the day to day tracking of my Bubba Kush grow, I've zipped my spreadsheet for you and included it in this post as an attachment.

After unpacking the compressed file, you'll find a single spreadsheet that follows the crop from the rooted clones to harvest.

At the bottom left of the spreadsheet, there are tabs you can choose. The center tab is tracking the height of each tub, with a graphical reference on the third tab.

The total milliliters of each part of the General Hydroponics Flora Series 3 part nutrient is also tracked in this spreadsheet. I didn't total them up, but it would be easy to do so for anyone wanting to know how much to buy for this size crop.

Let me know what you think of it. 

View attachment StoneysBubbaKush.zip


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice harvest Stoney.Congrats.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome grow man!


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks 225 and BBP, it turned out well for a first time strain. BK grows quite a bit different than other strains. The bush is different, it has a remarkable ability to utilize nutrients and uses lights at a closeness that is rare in it's tolerance.

I was winging it with the new strain and got lucky in how well it turned out.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 12, 2009)

Just finished my first-ever, bubble hash run using the one gallon bags.

I noted several mistakes I made on the first that I won't make on the next run. I used a drill motor with a paint stirrer. It beat the crap outta the leaf and I got way too much leaf debris. It took forever to drain and I got a bunch of green hash. I don't have the room in my freezer to freeze any. I have to just use the ice.

Ok, I'm off to have a go at round two! Manual stirring this time, gently, not beating it to death.

Less leaf and easier stirring. I'll see how this works this time.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2009)

Was it the Pre 98 cut? I grew that for the 1st time this year and I was surprised at how big the buds got. Always read it was low yielding.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2009)

Was it the Pre 98 cut? I grew that for the 1st time this year and I was surprised at how big the buds got. Always read it was low yielding.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2009)

Was it the Pre 98 cut? I grew that for the 1st time this year and I was surprised at how big the buds got. Always read it was low yielding.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey bombbudpuffa, yes, yes and yes. heheheehe, you posted it three times....(I crack me up!)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, if I could delete it I would. Kept getting the server busy thing and didn't know it was posting.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 13, 2009)

am i the only one that doesnt have open office :huh:
never the less, *[email protected] Stoney!!!*


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> am i the only one that doesnt have open office :huh:
> never the less, *[email protected] Stoney!!!*


hXXp://www.openoffice.org/ ..............


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 13, 2009)

Great grow Stoney! Those bubba buds look great! 
I am truly impressed with the overall finished weight man! I love the "bic" pic!

thanks for the spreadsheet. I had to load in excell again, but well worth it!

I will be making some adjustments to my feeding schedule.

Thanks again for the documentation bro!


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 13, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Great grow Stoney! Those bubba buds look great!
> I am truly impressed with the overall finished weight man! I love the "bic" pic!
> 
> thanks for the spreadsheet. I had to load in excell again, but well worth it!
> ...


 
I'm glad it will be of help to you Hal. Look closely at the formula mix changes and the amounts of solution added. Both change several times.

At one point, I increased the amount of nitrogen during flowering. If you look at the same period on the graph showing plant height on tab 3, you'll see that the height was still increasing dramatically. As soon as the height stopped increasing, I dropped the amount of nitrogen back.

The amount of solution taken each day was also interesting to observe. Those puppies sure love to drink!


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll be finishing the trimming today by taking all the buds and starting their curing in one gallon freezer baggies in cardboard boxes with lids.

I'll start with a single airing each day of 30 minutes.

First, I'll open the one third filled baggies and flap them gently to remove the stale and humid air. This won't even move the buds.

Then, I'll very gently turn the bags over to move the buds into a new position. This will prevent any buds that are touching from molding or drying unevenly because of the touching.

Then I'll zip the bag shut after 30 minutes and put it back into the dark cardboard box until the next day, when I'll repeat the process.

I'll do this every day for the first week. Then I'll do the same procedure every other day for another week.

Then, on the third week, I'll do it every third day.

On the fourth week, it'll be every 5th day.

For the entire second month, it'll be done once a week.

At the end of the second month, I combine the baggies to fill each one loosely.

From then on, once every other week for 30 minutes keeps it fresh, moist and perfect for me.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2009)

Great Harvest Stoney.

*Thank you* for writting up your baggie technique, I am gonna try that today with the GDP I got that WAS gonna go into jars.  Sounds like it will work well, less messing with the jars.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Great Harvest Stoney.
> 
> *Thank you* for writting up your baggie technique, I am gonna try that today with the GDP I got that WAS gonna go into jars. Sounds like it will work well, less messing with the jars.


It keeps the buds from getting moved a lot too. 

Just make SURE you use name brand FREEZER baggies. NOT storage baggies. BIG difference!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks agian, got the ZipLock Freezer bags from the costco.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 15, 2009)

Stoney, when you say 'moist and fresh'....how moist is it?  Am having a decision problem when to jar the 'small crop' of my White Widow, probably only a little over two ounces....

TC.....I think I just discovered the answer to my 'dumb' question....sorry to bother you  love pee-dude


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

painterdude said:
			
		

> Stoney, when you say 'moist and fresh'....how moist is it? Am having a decision problem when to jar the 'small crop' of my White Widow, probably only a little over two ounces....
> 
> TC.....I think I just discovered the answer to my 'dumb' question....sorry to bother you love pee-dude


I was referring to cured buds. After only drying, they should be where the large stems snap when bent and the buds should be kind of crumbly dry on the outside. If you can bend them all the way in half, they aren't dry enough yet. 

After a month cure, hardly any water weight at that point. The moistness comes from the resin, not water.

After a month of curing, there should be practically no water left in it. Mine feels just barely moist. Still nicely formed buds, but if you take one and squish it, it should compact tight without crumbling at all.

That's what I meant by moist after curing. Not really moist, but NOT crumbly.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

Finished!

At Last!

Here's the final pic of the curing buds....

Those are each one gallon baggies, a third to half full.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice Stoney


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Finished!
> 
> At Last!
> 
> ...


 

Holy shnizers!!! very nice stoney...:hubba:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 15, 2009)

stoney......much appreciated information, thank you so much


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice harvest stoney


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

Dude and Dudettes, I have just spent the evening smoking finger hash, bubble hash and the un-cured weed itself, (after repeated begging of the smoking audience...

Of course the drinks didn't have a thing to do with it...

Wellll, anyway.....even raw and uncured, BK is one fun strain of weed.

Tastes just like hash...oh...hurt me, hurt me...hehe


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Sheesh! And you can still type Stoney?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Sheesh! And you can still type Stoney?


hehe, not very well...Man, was I toasted last night! After eating almost everything in the fridge, I finally slept in the recliner until about 5am and moved into bed...ohhhhh, my head.....shoulda left the booze alone.....


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to see you made it thru the night!  Even if it was in the recliner.  Great thread, and thanks again for the "baggie cure" tips.  I just love finger/sissor hash.
Make up some of those carnitas, and you will have enough in the fridge for days....lol.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Make up some of those carnitas, and you will have enough in the fridge for days....lol.


I'm sooo hungover....I can't find where the carnita recipe is...can't remember which thread...Link???

hehe...poor me...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poor stoney...lol so much weed and hash and alcohol what will he do? eh u can always get taco bell. ur probably dehydrated from the alcohol.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> poor stoney...lol so much weed and hash and alcohol what will he do? eh u can always get taco bell. ur probably dehydrated from the alcohol.


Yeah, and that big guy kept pointing that gun at me and MAKING me keep drinking....hehe

It was so much fun last night...I'm doing nothing but burping up molten lava today...yuck!

Food? Not yet...maybe some soup later...hehe mybad

Might fix a hamburger salad.

I grill the burgers, then cut them into 1/2" squares and add them to a salad that has all the stuff a burger has on it. It's a burger without the bread! Yummy...

Yeah, that sounds good...in awhile...if I live...hehe


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

or some plain toast....burger salad u arent that hung over...lmao I havent decided what to eat yet either...but the tumym is rumbling. prob a bana and yogurt like usual.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> ...burger salad u arent that hung over...lmao...


Ha! When I'm hungover, I only want two things.

The other one is food. heheehehe, I'm starving!

"Delux Cheeseburger Salad"
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=558495&postcount=71


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2009)

> I grill the burgers, then cut them into 1/2" squares and add them to a salad that has all the stuff a burger has on it. It's a burger without the bread! Yummy...


Sounds like my taco salad....lol....dont need no carnitas today......Hamburger salad sounds faster and easier.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I got super drunk one time...forgot my nightly insulin shot woke up very ill and have never been drunk since...I drink occasionally the funny thing is I have a high tolerance I can drink 5 shots and not feel it. Unless mys tomache is completely empty that is how I got so drunk the first time. Woke up thinking I would never want to tase wine again..or vodka shots in jello hehe they were stronger than I thought I should make those for halloween. I kept tapping people with my toes to get attention, fell off the couch onto the floor and was proud I washed my hands when I went pee because it took so much effort drunk. amen.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Sounds like my taco salad....lol....dont need no carnitas today......Hamburger salad sounds faster and easier.


 

I love taco salad...hmmm


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Sounds like my taco salad....lol....dont need no carnitas today......Hamburger salad sounds faster and easier.


If you add some Jalapenos and taco seasonings, it makes a great taco salad too!

The link to it is in my last post...


----------

